

Are apps demanding humans not to be themselves? - ozuvedi

In past 6 months I&#x27;ve been really thinking where the apps &#x2F; software is taking us. 
Today I saw Signul and it&#x27;s website has following: 
1. When you enter the zone an event occurs.
2. And when you leave the zone for 30 seconds, an event occurs.
3. Your phone knows that you are coming downstairs for morning coffee and launches your newsreader.
4. Spotify starts when you get into your car.
5. Message your friends when you leave work.<p>Does that mean we&#x27;re headed towards the age where these apps will control us? 
Is it the start of an age where humans do very little and machine does everything else.
Does that mean our brains, body will be not as strong and evolution of humans to weak creatures in terms of body, brain is in progress?
======
tree_of_item
We could be heading towards an age where trivial things are automated and
we're free to use our brains and bodies for more interesting pursuits.

Do you really think your mind will get weaker now that you don't have to start
Spotify manually?

------
skidoo
I have been begging for the Butlerian Jihad to begin for years.

